#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Бирма >  > > >  >  >  Ведущий передачи "Орёл и Решка", на время стал монахом

## Денис Васильевич



----------

Lion Miller (04.06.2017), Ассаджи (01.06.2017), Говинда (03.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

Это траурная новость, или какая?

----------


## Raudex

Саманерский постриг, Паббаџџа.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.06.2017)

----------


## Йен

Из всего надо шоу сделать, на потребу...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Из всего надо шоу сделать, на потребу...


А чё в этом плохого.

Вообще чел видать хорошую карму имеет, да и новой на временном шраманерстве накопит.
А глядишь и понимание получит, или углубит имеющееся.

----------

Lion Miller (04.06.2017)

----------

